# Variabeln im Batch



## zyclop (22. Dezember 2005)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist in einem Batch Variabeln einzusetzen also z.B. einen Variabeln Pfad. Ich habe so einen Shutdownbatch geschrieben und ich möchte das dieser auch auf Win2k Rechnern lauft darum sollte der Pfad Variabel sein.


----------



## chrysler (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo.

Ja, klar ist es möglich, einen Pfad als Variable einzulesen/einzugeben.

@Set /P Pfad1=*Bitte geben Sie einen Pfad an.*

Im nächsten Schritt kannst du mit MKDIR diesen Wunschpfad
erstellen lassen, falls er nicht schon vorhanden ist.
Beachte dazu auch die cmd HELP (HELP MKDIR).

MKDIR "%Pfad1%"

Die Anführunsgzeichen sind wichtig, wenn dein Pfad LEERZEICHEN
enthält.

Du kannst auch alternativ einen Teilpfad angeben:

@Set /p Teilpfad=*Bitte geben Sie einen Pfad ab "PfadBeispiel" ein.*
MKDIR "Pfadbeispiel\%Teilpfad%\"

Das lüft auch auf Win2k Rechnern.


----------



## zyclop (15. Januar 2006)

Das ist schon ganz gut danke. Aber was ich suche ist z.B. immer die Root Partitionierung und dann in den Dokumente und Einstellung und dann beim jeweiligen Profil etwas reinschreiben, ohne einen Festen Pfad reinzuschreiben.


----------



## chrysler (15. Januar 2006)

Du suchst also so was in der Art für einen Universalbefehl für die Rootpartition, den aktuellen Benutzernamen und so?!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. Januar 2006)

Versuch es mal mit den Umgebungsvariablen %SystemDrive% und %UserProfile%.


----------



## zyclop (9. Februar 2006)

thx..gibt es auch einen für USER? oder ist das einfach %USER% so kann ich dem User eine Desktop verknüpfung erstellen. 

Noch eine Frage nebenbei: Wie kann ich aus einem Batch eine exe machen. Gibt es keine Software die das macht, wenn möglich freeware. Ich will einen weg finden wie die Dateien direkt ins Root extrahiert werden ohne das noch eine Benutzereingabe erfolgt. Habe es schon mit WinRar versucht aber entweder man muss die Datei dort hinein kopieren wo sie extrahiert werden sollte oder es bedingt eine Benutzereingabe durch weiter -> weiter ...

cya

PS: Wer Rechtschreibefehler findet, darf sie behalten.


----------



## chrysler (11. Februar 2006)

Als batch to exe würde ich dir Batch Converter 4.0 nennen koennen.
http://www.bionic-software.de


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. Februar 2006)

zyclop hat gesagt.:
			
		

> thx..gibt es auch einen für USER? oder ist das einfach %USER% so kann ich dem User eine Desktop verknüpfung erstellen.


%Username% ist hier wohl die Variable der Wahl.

Eine komplette Auflistung aller definierten Umgebungsvariablen erhält man übrigens, wenn man den Befehl set ohne Parameter aufruft.


----------

